# Gesundheit



## kernchiller (21. März 2011)

Hallo!

Dieses Thema soll sich mit den gesundheitlichen Folgen des Trialfahrens beschäftigen.

Dazu kann alles mögliche genannt werden, was Euch einfällt: Verletzungen, Auswirkungen auf Fitness, Körper, Geist etc...

Anlass dieses Themas ist ein persönlicher Anlass:

Ich bin quasi vorm Anfang mit Trial zu beginnen und diskutiere bischen mit meinen Eltern ob oder ob nicht . Habe eine Rückenverletzung in den unteren Wirbeln und mein Vater ist (fast) überzeugt, dass das Aufprallen bei Sprüngen oder Ähnlichem nicht gut sei. Aber was haltet ihr davon, vlt habt ihr ja auch selbst Erfahrungen gemacht. Habt ihr eher das Gefühl der Rücken wird gestärkt? 
Also ich selbst will es einfach mal versuchen, am Anfang kommen ja eh keine großen Drops oder so vor, oder wird durch die richtige Technik der Rücken entlastet?

also das war meine persönliche Frage, aber man kann ja über alles reden .

Grüße Kernchiller


----------



## siede. (21. März 2011)

Gibts schon http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=161918&page=25 .

Einfach die Suchfunktion korrekt benutzen.


Zu deiner Frage: Nein, dein Rücken wird nicht direkt gestärkt. Durch das Trial selber baut man wenige Muskeln auf, viel eher noch die Kondition und die natürlich die Technik. Erst durch Kraftsport kannst du Muskeln aufbauen, die dann den Knochenbau stützen können.

Verletzungsgefahr ist wie bei jedem Sport, bei dem man sich körperlich ertüchtigt, gegeben. Nicht selten kommt man unschön mit dem Rücken auf... bei einer gegebenen Verletzung wäre ich vorsichtig. Ich für meinen Teil würde mich mit meinem Orthopäden kurzschließen und mir das mal röntgen lassen.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (21. März 2011)

siede. schrieb:


> Gibts schon http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=161918&page=25 .
> Zu deiner Frage: Nein, dein Rücken wird nicht direkt gestärkt. Durch das Trial selber baut man wenige Muskeln auf, viel eher noch die Kondition und die natürlich die Technik. Erst durch Kraftsport kannst du Muskeln aufbauen, die dann den Knochenbau stützen können.



da möchte ich doch mal wiedersprechen, schau dir mal die ganzen trialer an die schon einige jahre fahren, da gibts kaum einen spargel. das sind alles kisten und vor allem der rücken und die beine werden gestärkt.

von mir kann ich sagen, dass ich vor jahren mal probleme mit dem rücken hatte, aber das lag an nem schrottigen bett. rückenprobleme hatte ich nie. abgesehen mal von nem muskelkater. krafttraining mach ich auch nicht regelmässig höchstens im winter mal. der rest kommt nur vom fahren. 

die größte verletzung die ich hatte war mal n muskelfaserriss in der wade oder mal n verstauchter knöchel mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## kernchiller (21. März 2011)

@ siede.: Sorry, hatte die Themen eigentlich durchgesehen und nichts mit Gesundheit gefunden... danke für den hinweis, dann ist das hier wohl überflüssig, aber vlt können wir den speziellen Fall noch abhandeln 

Außerdem weiß ich, welche Verletzung ich habe und wie ich den Rücken stärke, wollte nur nicht in grässliche details gehen... 

Aber wird denn der Rücken durch Trialen übermäßig belastet?!
Das mit dem Orthopäden werde ich wohl auch machen, allerdings möchte ich keine Enttäuschung erleben 

Grüße Kernchiller


----------



## Insomnia- (21. März 2011)

Also da wär ich auch vorschtig und würde mal zum Arzt gehen und das besprechen.
Du sagst, dass die großen drops nicht anstehen... das stimmt wohl aber ich hab mir bei nem drop von 3 Paletten den oberen Rückenbereich geprellt. Das bedingt durch eine durchrutschende HR Bremse.


----------



## MisterLimelight (22. März 2011)

> ich hab mir bei nem drop von 3 Paletten den oberen Rückenbereich geprellt. Das bedingt durch eine durchrutschende HR Bremse.


Ein derartiger Unfall kann Dir überall passieren - dazu braucht´s kein Trialrad.

Trial ist nicht umsonst Extremsport. Sprich mit einem Arzt. Und mit noch einem....


----------



## Insomnia- (22. März 2011)

Das ist mir klar, allerdings hat er schlimmere Stürze ausgeschlossen, da die hohen Drops nicht anstehen. Wollte ihm nur ein Beispiel bringen, dass auch aus geringeren Höhen was passiert.
MFG
Elias


----------



## Angelo Berlin (22. März 2011)

Zum Thema Rückenstärkung: Ich habe Probleme mit dem Rücken bekommen, nachdem ich 4 Monate Winterpause eingelegt habe und der Orthopäde hat mir Sport verordnet! Die wirkliche Belastung für den Rücken ist jedoch nicht der Sport selbst, sondern die daraus resultierenden Stürze und unsauberen Landungen, die beim Training natürlich nicht ausbleiben.

Da wir alle deine Verletzung nicht kennen wäre es verantwortungslos dir zu raten dem Sport zu folgen. Daher solltest du das Risiko des Stürzens mit deinem Arzt besprechen.


----------



## -OX- (22. März 2011)

Nur welcher Arzt kann die Belastungen beim Trial wirklich einschätzen


----------



## jan_hl (22. März 2011)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Die wirkliche Belastung für den Rücken ist jedoch nicht der Sport selbst, ...


Das ist zumindest bei mir nicht ganz richtig. Ich hab mir letzten Sommer beim per-pedalkick-die-Treppe-hoch üben mehrmals übel was im Rücken verzogen/eingeklemmt und habe seitdem immer mal wieder Probleme im Lendenwirbelbereich. Ursache dafür sind vermutlich zwei Dinge: Falsche Haltung (runder Rücken und dann falsch hochgedrückt) und zuwenig Muskeln durch etliche Jahre Informatikerdasein.

Für diesen Sommer bin ich gerade mit Krafttraining dran in der Hoffnung, dass ich diesmal von sowas verschont bleibe.


----------



## kamo-i (22. März 2011)

Tja, Trial und Belastung des Körpers. Man muss einfach sagen, dass es ja z.T. sehr unnatürliche Bewegungsabläufe sind. 

Also erstmal: könnte so einige Sachen aufzählen, aber ich denke wir sollten für diesen Thread wirklich bei deiner Situation, sprich Rücken bleiben. Denn für alles andere gibt es den anderen Thread. 

Also rückentechnisch wird beim Trial einiges beansprucht. Und von der Muskulatur kann ich persönlich sagen, dass da Einiges aufgebaut wird. Nur dreht und wendet man sich dabei ja nicht sehr. Ich denke die Muskelbeanspruchung und Aufbau ist rel. eintönig. 

Wenn es dann mal zum Sturz kommt fehlt es da ggf. an den stützenden Muskelpartien und man verletzt sich eher. AUFGEWÄHRMTE, stützende Muskeln sind und bleiben die universelsten Protektoren.

Also was ich auch auf jeden Fall empfehlen würde ist nebenbei VIEL zu schwimmen. Das trainiert den ganzen Oberkörper schonend und sehr gleichmäßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride (22. März 2011)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass die Beanspruchung des Rückens beim Trial realtiv stark ist. Besonders am Anfang hab ich das deutlich gemerkt. Mit der Zeit passt sich der Körper natürlich an aber ich denke nicht das Trial unbedingt der beste Sport ist für Leute mit Rückenschmerzen. Der grund für Rückenprobleme liegt zwar meist nicht beim Sport selber, sondern bei Fehlhaltungen, verschobenem Becken usw. aber da während dem Fahren die Spannung auf dem Rücken konstant recht hoch ist, kann es wahrsch. schneller mal zu Beschwerden kommen als bei anderen Sportarten, bei denen nur für kurze Momente starke Belastungen auf den Rücken vorliegen. Denn beim trial muss man sich ja konstant immer auf dem Rad halten und deshalb müssen die Muskeln konstant stützen. Ich hab z.B. Probleme mit dem Oberarm und bei den meisten Sportarten merk ich das nicht, aber beim Trialfahren macht sich das ziemlich schnell bemerkbar.


----------



## kernchiller (22. März 2011)

Jojo  Erstmal Danke für die vielen freundlichen Antworten!

Also wem das was sagt (es heißt zumindest, dass es relativ viele haben): es handelt sich um eine Spondylolyse.

Also der Doktor meint, dass es noch in einem nicht sooo weit fortgeschrittenen Stadium ist. Deshalb dürfte ich eigentlich alles machen, was kein Hohlkreuz formt (schiebt Knochen weiter in den Körper), da das für die Krankheit beschleunigend wirkt. Ausgleichend soll ich allerdings viele Muskelübungen für Bauch und Rücken machen, damit der Knochen von den Muskeln stabilisiert wird. Die Übungen mache ich regelmäßig und habe seitdem auch keine Probleme. 

Ich spiele auch Fußball, Basketball und fahre ab und zu Trickski und habe auch da mit Sprüngen und Stürzne keine Probleme. 

Stürze kommen halt in jedem Sport vor das ist ganz normal und ist eigentlich ein zweitrangiges Problem. 
Eher ist halt die frage ob bei Drops oder Ähnlichem bei der Ausgleichbewegung eine starke Belastung auftritt.
Wenn der Sport sogar Muskelaufbauend wirkt, hätte das ja eigentlich nur Vorteile.

Grüße Kernchiller


----------



## ride (22. März 2011)

Also ich denke nicht unbedingt dass dir Trialen kurzfrisitg grossartig helfen wird die Rückenmuskulatur zu stärken. Da musst du eher nebenbei Krafttraining machen und dann macht dein Rücken vielleicht keine Probleme beim Fahren als umgekehrt fahren und deshalb keine Rückenprobleme zu haben!


----------



## kernchiller (22. März 2011)

ja das war wohl eine Utopie .

Aber Krafttraining und andere Übungen zum Ausgleich mache ich... 

Werde wohl nicht drum rum kommen den Physiotherapeuten meines Vertrauens zu befragen.

Aber der kennt sich halt wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit Trial aus.

Also die Frage ob jemand von euch abgesehen von Stürzen destruktive Effekte auf die untere Wirbelfraktion feststellen konnte?

Fahrrad fahren wird mir äußerst empfohlen, da hier ein "Hohlkreuzstellung" vermieden wird. Trial ist aber wahrscheinlich leider nicht mit normalem Fahrrad fahren zu vergleichen .


----------



## ecols (24. März 2011)

Also bei mir hat Trial einen extrem positiven Einfluss auf den Rücken gehabt. Ich musste Krafttraining eher deshalb anfangen um keine Dysbalance wegen eines ztu starken Rückens zu bekommen.

Sieh dir auch einmal diesen Thread an: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=113712


----------



## EiPott (17. April 2011)

welche muskeln werden denn am Rücken besonders beansprucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (17. April 2011)

Such mal im Trial Forum den Thread "Trial und Bandscheibenvorfall" oder so. Also besonders gesund ist der Sport nicht würde ich mittlerweile behaupten wollen. Spaß machts trotzdem...mir jetzt leider nicht mehr.


----------



## EiPott (18. April 2011)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Spaß machts trotzdem...mir jetzt leider nicht mehr.


 
Warum das? Musstest du aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aufhören?


----------



## EiPott (18. April 2011)

Marko schrieb:


> Mit entsprechenden Übungen, Kreuzheben oder Kraftmaschinen für unteren Rücken steigert man erst die kraft und ändert dann auch automatisch seine fahrtechnik. Ist wichtig.


 
Das heißt die Priorität beim Muskelaufbau für Trial liegt beim unteren Rücken? Und Oberer Rücken inkl. Nacken? thx


----------



## biketrialer (20. April 2011)

Marko schrieb:


> Ich habe mit einem schwachen unteren rücken angefangen zu trialen und auch nach jahren blieb er zu schwach. Ist der rücken schwach, macht man die bewegung automatisch zu 90% aus den schultern heraus (lats). Mit entsprechenden Übungen, Kreuzheben oder Kraftmaschinen für unteren Rücken steigert man erst die kraft und ändert dann auch automatisch seine fahrtechnik. Ist wichtig.



vollkommen richtig!
hatte selbst ein bandscheibenleiden im LW-bereich durch zuwenig rumpfmuskeln, durch viel krafttraining (rücken ect.) hat sich das in relativ kurzer zeit (3-4 monate) regeneriert
das beste gegen muskeldiskrepanz durch trialsport ist krafttraining 2 mal pro woche, ist halt richtig arbeit!


----------



## biketrialer (21. April 2011)

seit ich regelmässig 2X woche krafttraining mache als ausgleich, habe ich keine probleme mehr mit rücken ect.
@marko check mal deine pm`s


----------

